# Форум на русском языке  > Новости  > Новости компьютерной безопасности  >  «Лаборатория Касперского» улучшает систему обработки новых вредоносных программ

## Гриша

«Лаборатория Касперского», ведущий производитель систем защиты от вредоносного и нежелательного ПО, хакерских атак и спама, сообщает об усовершенствовании системы обработки образцов потенциально вредоносных объектов, поступающих от Интернет-пользователей по электронной почте. 

Антивирусная лаборатория «Лаборатории Касперского» переходит на качественно новый уровень обработки вредоносных программ. 11 февраля 2010 года система по обработке писем, поступающих на адрес [email protected], переводится на автоматический режим с помощью улучшенного механизма эвристического детектирования. Кроме того, на все письма от пользователей будет немедленно посылаться ответ, содержащий информацию о статусе потенциально вредоносной программы согласно антивирусным базам «Лаборатории Касперского». В случае, если присланная вредоносная программа еще не детектируется продуктами компании, пользователю будет сообщаться о внесении ее в базы дополнительно, после соответствующего детектирования. 

Далее тут http://www.kaspersky.ru/news?id=207733179

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

> «Лаборатория Касперского» _улучшает_ систему обработки новых вредоносных программ


Правильнее было бы написать _меняет_ . Улучшится ли система в целом - покажет время. 
Не исключен вариант, как с компьютером в помощь следователю: в считанные секунды ПК выдает 500 версий преступления. Следователю только остается все их проверить...

----------


## XiTri

Кто нибудь заметил разницу? Я нет.
А вот когда я отправляю в DrWeb мне приходит тупой ответ о присвоении номера почти сразу, мелочь а приятно. Три дня отправлял локера не было ответов вообще.
Сейчас пытаюсь отправить нового локера уже второй день, ответа пока нет.

Уважаемая редакция вы на письмах экономите, на электронных письмах. Прикрутите бота который хотя бы автоматически номера заявок отправлял.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

> вы на письмах экономите


Видать марки закончились...

----------


## XiTri

ROFL Видать целлюлозно-бумажная промышленность плохо работает.

В порядке эксперимента послал заведомо известный и детектируемый образец в 12:55. Ответ пришел в 16:37 со стандартным (как всегда) ответом, что файл детектируется. По наличию подписи  вирусного аналитика прихожу к выводу, письмо писалось с участием человека хотя сэмпл был известен и тикет могбы закрыться автоматом. У DrWeba на обработку таких заявок уходит минимум времени и они явно обрабатываются автоматикой.

В общем если автоматизация и имеет место быть, то она не коснулась непосредственного взаимодействия с пользователем.

----------


## Макcим

Судя по всему, автоматизация в стадии отладки. Сколько продлиться отладка ни кому не известно. Ответ либо не приходит вообще, либо через несколько дней. По сообщениям на форуме, робота глючило и он дублировал ответ раз 20-30 подряд. 

Согласен с *Rene-gad*, "менять" и "улучшать" - разные слова. Своими переменами они развалили сердце Лаборатории, если ситуация не стабилизируется в ближайшее время, компанию ждут финансовые потери. ИМХО.

----------


## XiTri

Не все хорошо в датском государстве.

Вижу я не одинок, посмотрим что будет дале, но негатив уже копится

----------


## Макcим

Негатива довольно много. Посмотрите тему http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index.php?showtopic=15518 

Евгению Касперскому уже пожаловались, но ответа нет http://forum.kasperskyclub.ru/index.php?showtopic=15700

----------


## DVi

Коллеги, в документации ко всем продуктам Лаборатории Касперского написано с уже много лет - глава "ЗАО "Лаборатория Касперского"": 



> Антивирусная лаборатория:
> [email protected]
> (только для отправки подозрительных объектов в архивированном виде)
> 
> http://support.kaspersky.ru/virlab/helpdesk.html
> (для запросов вирусным аналитикам)


Таким образом, [email protected] никогда и не гарантировал ответы на письма.

----------


## XiTri

> Таким образом, [email protected] никогда и не гарантировал ответы на письма.


А-а-а-тлично! Запрос в вир-лаб делался из персонального кабинета, там даже тикет не выдается. Вот тут я просил помощи http://forum.kaspersky.com/index.php?showtopic=156114

Всё это уже делалось и проверялось. Я вот по наивности думал, что через кабинет оно быстрее будет.




> Таким образом, [email protected] никогда и не гарантировал ответы на письма.


Да не в гарантиях дело, а в скорости обработки. Пусть будет хотя бы как раньше. Я kav советовал именно за скорость реагирования, но за этот год уже два раза сам жёстко накололся.

Кстати, мой сэмпл сегодня детектировался Trojan-Ransom.Win32.Chameleon.er. Но мне ответа так и не пришло наверно кто то другой тоже посылал и оказался удачливее или вирустотал сработал.

----------


## DVi

> через кабинет оно быстрее будет.


Такой способ должен гарантировать реакцию в 48 часов, как и записано в документации.

----------


## XiTri

> Такой способ должен гарантировать реакцию в 48 часов, как и записано в документации.


Как показала практика, про документацию давно все забыли или забили.
При обращении через кабинет пришел к выводу что обработка идет в порядке общей очереди. Как будто послал на newvirus. Логика обработки сэмплов или отсутствует или она вне моего понимания.
Например я послал образец вчера или позавчера и до сегодня нет ответа и образец не определяется, я шлю его еще раз и о чудо его добавляют сразу (ответ в течении 2х часов и обновление баз за 6часов), но потом мне приходят ответы на те первые заявки примерного содержания "образец известен обновите базы". В чем логика непонять.
Неужели текущие обращения имеют больший вес.Возможно некоторые обрашения теряются, а потом закрываются автоматикой.

----------


## DVi

Если техническая поддержка не соблюдает установленные в продуктовой документации временные рамки, у Вас есть право пожаловаться на нее: http://www.kaspersky.ru/opinion

----------


## XiTri

Мне не право жаловаться надо.
Мне надо чтоб мои запросы обрабатывались не как в сумантике

----------


## SDA

> Мне не право жаловаться надо.
> Мне надо чтоб мои запросы обрабатывались не как в сумантике


А как в symantec обрабатывают?

----------


## XiTri

> А как в symantec обрабатывают?


В symantec где-то на их сайтах сказано, что они вообще реагируют на запросы только от энтерпрайз клиентов ввиду нескончаемого потока с которым они не в силах справиться, вот она проблема лидера рынка. Несмотря на это они мне иногда отвечают, но в целом сумантики долгие ребята.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Сумантик зто как на деревню дедушке..

----------


## Макcим

*XiTri* я думаю спорить бесполезно. Жаль конечно, что компания выбрала такой путь.

----------


## Юльча

> В случае, если присланная вредоносная программа еще не детектируется продуктами компании, пользователю будет сообщаться о внесении ее в базы дополнительно, после соответствующего детектирования.


хм, пару раз отосылала непонятные подозрительные файлы
автоответ от робота приходит сразу, с этим проблем нет ("Файл в процессе обработки")
вижу что файл добавился в базы (через некоторое время проверяла на офсайте - подозрительный файл стал детектироваться), но письма о внесении вируса в базы нет.. 
для меня абсолютно не принципиально, но как бы факт

----------


## SDA

> В symantec где-то на их сайтах сказано, что они вообще реагируют на запросы только от энтерпрайз клиентов ввиду нескончаемого потока с которым они не в силах справиться, вот она проблема лидера рынка. Несмотря на это они мне иногда отвечают, но в целом сумантики долгие ребята.
> 
> *Добавлено через 1 минуту*
> 
> Сумантик зто как на деревню дедушке..


Передача подозрительных файлов - БЫСТРО - ТРЕБУЕТСЯ ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЙ КОНТРАКТ BASIC https://submit.symantec.com/websubmit/basic.cgi
Передача подозрительных файлов - БЫСТРО - ТРЕБУЕТСЯ ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЙ КОНТРАКТ ESSENTIAL https://submit.symantec.com/websubmit/essential.cgi
 Передача подозрительных файлов - ДО 2 ЧАСОВ - ТРЕБУЕТСЯ ДЕЙСТВУЮЩИЙ КОНТРАКТ BCS https://submit.symantec.com/websubmit/bcs.cgi

----------

